# Devils Lake Walleye Tourney



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nebraskan wins on DL. :beer:

http://www.omaha.com/article/20110702/S ... -the-catch


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DL tourneys are tough


----------

